# Omg at emergency pet hospital



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

With Ash. She started screaming and her stomach is rigid and she threw up. She can't sit down or lay down. She is screaming 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Oh no! Here's to the vet finding a quick solution and getting your baby well ASAP! Healing and supportive thoughts your way!

--Q


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Oh no, how worrying! I hope we hear a good news update soon. I'll keep checking. Got my fingers crossed for you and little Ash. Scary stuff!


----------



## peepers (Apr 13, 2012)

*ER*

My prayers are with you and Ash.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

paws crossed for you and ash.


----------



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

Praying for you and your sweet baby!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

My thoughts are with you both.


----------



## Feelingdoc (Feb 18, 2014)

So sorry, praying.


----------



## sparkyjoe (Oct 26, 2011)

Sending prayers!


----------



## all that jazz (Feb 6, 2011)

I hope all gets resolved. Please let us know. We care.


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Get well, Ash! We are praying for you!


----------



## Oreo's Mommy (Dec 18, 2012)

Prayers from Oreo and his family.


----------



## Theo'sMom (Mar 23, 2011)

Sending well wishes to you and ash.


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Oh my. Keeping my fingers crossed. Thinking of you at this very scary time. Take care.


?Suddenly?


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

::::update:::::
They have pain meds
They gave nausea meds
They did X-ray
X-ray showed she ate something metal - probably coins
They gave an injection to induce vomiting. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

thanks for the update. it is awful to have an emergency that involves agony out of the blue. hoping for the best.


----------



## rubymom (Apr 24, 2010)

More prayers for your sweet baby!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

My concern follows little Ash, and my thanks to you for the update. I hope Ash "returns" the change and all is soon well. Won't uncross my fingers until I know for sure. Hang in there!:clover:


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

OMG! Scary scary scary!!!!!!!! Waiting for what I hope will be a happy update! Prayers for Ash!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Oh gosh, so sorry to hear this - fingers and paws crossed for Ash.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Poor Ash. What is the plan, wait for a deposit?


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

Update2

Item didn't come up. 
2nd X-ray shows its NOT money. 
May be magnets or a battery. 
Ash is having emergency endoscopy to remove item with 12-24 hr stay. 
Bye bye $3000. 
She is worth it. <3


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I hope the procedure goes well! I'll be thinking of her. And you BET she's worth it!! hugs!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Oh, I am so sorry! I hope it isn't a battery. How could she swallow that? I know what it's like to be slapped with that bill, too.  Please update us when it's all over with. Thinking positive thoughts for you both!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Hope all goes well! Ash is totally worth it! Big hug to you, I know you will be so worried until she is home and in your arms again..........


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Oh! How awful!

I am sooo sorry for you and Ash! 

Praying for a quick recovery for her, you and your wallet.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Oh no, so sorry to hear this. She is worth it. I hope it is not a battery.


----------



## Imaginarium (Jun 29, 2013)

My $300 pyrenees has a $3000 elbow. Because of that, I have nothing but respect for all the other pet owners who provide the services their pets need to be healthy and have a good life, even when other people can't understand why you would spend that kind of money on "just a dog."

Hoping for a smooth procedure and a speedy recovery for ash. And remember to breathe and take care of yourself through the stress too.


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

I posted another update on a desperate thread. It's worse 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

